# Who Is Doing What - 2019 Edition



## WMU05

Tom (mich) said:


> I'm leaving Sunday for a 16-day, seven animal hunt on both the north and south islands of New Zealand. Planned this trip nearly two years ago. Also managed to set aside a day on the north island to fly fish those massive browns we've heard so much about.


Dream trip!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister

Huntmaster143 said:


> This is a hunt I would love to hear more details on! I hope you post up some details and pics when you return! In the past, I have had very little interest in international hunting, but New Zealand and Spain have peaked my interest in the past couple years.
> 
> Good luck and safe travels!


Taking our very good northern neighbors to for granted? FM


----------



## Huntmaster143

Forest Meister said:


> Taking our very good northern neighbors to for granted? FM


When I say International, I'm speaking about outside North America. I have two more hunts this season with our favorite friends to the North. Not taking for granted, there are many incredible places in Canada! Hope to hunt them all before my time is up!


----------



## Trunkslammer

DIY backcountry archery elk hunt in Idaho this September with my two hunting buds. Finally got started working out for the trip yesterday. 1.5 miles with 30lb pack yesterday, 1.5 miles today with 54lb pack and a 25 lb child piggyback for a good portion of it. Gunna hit the local sledding hill tomorrow and realize how out of shape I really am. 

Im gunna start a thread soon as I have lots of questions still. None of us have done a hunt quite like this one!


----------



## steelyspeed

Trunkslammer said:


> DIY backcountry archery elk hunt in Idaho this September with my two hunting buds. Finally got started working out for the trip yesterday. 1.5 miles with 30lb pack yesterday, 1.5 miles today with 54lb pack and a 25 lb child piggyback for a good portion of it. Gunna hit the local sledding hill tomorrow and realize how out of shape I really am.
> 
> Im gunna start a thread soon as I have lots of questions still. None of us have done a hunt quite like this one!


Please do! Which unit are you hunting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer

Pioneer


----------



## Former grunt

Trunkslammer said:


> DIY backcountry archery elk hunt in Idaho this September with my two hunting buds. Finally got started working out for the trip yesterday. 1.5 miles with 30lb pack yesterday, 1.5 miles today with 54lb pack and a 25 lb child piggyback for a good portion of it. Gunna hit the local sledding hill tomorrow and realize how out of shape I really am.
> 
> Im gunna start a thread soon as I have lots of questions still. None of us have done a hunt quite like this one!


Good luck on your hunt. I leave in October to chase muleys and black bear in Idaho. I've been rucking some but plan on really getting back into after work slows down in acouple weeks. Those mountains will humble you real quick lol


----------



## steelyspeed

Trunkslammer said:


> Pioneer


Sweet. I have hunted Sawtooth and Middle Fork. You guys will have a great trip and quickly be humbled by time needed to travel short distances  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster

Trunkslammer said:


> DIY backcountry archery elk hunt in Idaho this September with my two hunting buds. Finally got started working out for the trip yesterday. 1.5 miles with 30lb pack yesterday, 1.5 miles today with 54lb pack and a 25 lb child piggyback for a good portion of it. Gunna hit the local sledding hill tomorrow and realize how out of shape I really am.
> 
> Im gunna start a thread soon as I have lots of questions still. None of us have done a hunt quite like this one!


I hear ya brother!! I probably should have started a month ago but I allowed myself to add on some more weight!! I just need to get a good pack to walk around in. Been hemming and hawing on the SG sight for months and I am just not sure what pack to pull the trigger on!!


----------



## Trunkslammer

I bought a Mystery Ranch pack last year and so far im really happy with it. Hit a local sledding hill today with 54lb pack and lets just say I realize I have a long ways to go before Ill be a certified Rocky Mountain ninja. This dam sledding hill kicked my butt and im a pretty active guy. Hopefully wont be too sore tomorrow.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99

Ill be heading to Colorado for half the month of September for OTC diy backcountry archery elk, and black bear. Second year in a row after striking out last year, had a great trip last year with several close calls buy couldn't connect the dots. Fingers crossed this year is different.


----------



## Old Shortstop

Dall's sheep and mountain caribou in the NWT this year. Did this hunt when I was 40, should be interesting at 60.

D.P.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Old Shortstop said:


> Dall's sheep and mountain caribou in the NWT this year. Did this hunt when I was 40, should be interesting at 60.
> 
> D.P.


Who are you hunting with in NWT? I'll be up with Canol in September for moose and caribou. Killed my dall with them a couple years ago.

Good luck, it's a beautiful area as you know!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Shortstop

I will be with Arctic Red River. I hunted with them in 1999 also. Kelly Hougen owned it then and Tavis Molnar owns it now. Tavis was a guide the last time I was there.

Just got in from a little 3 miler with a 60# pack.

D.P.


----------



## LSoutdoors5

I will be heading to Idaho in September for a Mule deer bowhunt. Can't wait!


----------



## Forest Meister

Old Shortstop said:


> Dall's sheep and mountain caribou in the NWT this year. Did this hunt when I was 40, should be interesting at 60.
> 
> D.P.


Ah, to be a mere 60 again. FM


----------



## lreigler

LSoutdoors5 said:


> I will be heading to Idaho in September for a Mule deer bowhunt. Can't wait!


Intrigued to hear how this goes. I’ve been thinking lately that an early season mule deer hunt is my next on the agenda. Are you doing public land?


----------



## LSoutdoors5

lreigler said:


> Intrigued to hear how this goes. I’ve been thinking lately that an early season mule deer hunt is my next on the agenda. Are you doing public land?


Yup, it will be a DIY hunt. I have been "cyber scouting" a lot. Decent amount of BLM and National Forests land available.


----------



## steelyspeed

LSoutdoors5 said:


> I will be heading to Idaho in September for a Mule deer bowhunt. Can't wait!


I am huge Idaho fan and have hunted there the last 4 years... But IMO there are better options for early season mule deer hunting much closer to Michigan with more deer and cheaper tags . 
Just my .02


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 83mulligan

Montana archery elk hunt in September. Getting super pumped to get out west again.


----------



## steelyspeed

Just booked a deer hunt in western Ontario for the first week of November. Has anyone hunted with Border Country outfitters?

https://www.bordercountryoutfitters.com/whitetail.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## marcus619

Headed to Montana on a archery elk hunt. It’s my first out of state hunt and can’t wait..5 weeks to go..


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

brushbuster said:


> Unfortunately due to a back issue last year I had to cancel my Alaska trip. But, I repurchased airline tickets recently and hope to do my Alaska packrafting adventure this year.


BB,

Sorry to hear that? That's a bummer. Best wishes on a quick back recovery.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I'm hunting in Da' UP for firearms opener in November.

And in Iowa, Zone 6, for the first gun hunt in December. I can hardly wait:


----------



## SuperHunter18

A lot has transpired for me since I last checked in on this thread! I just recently got back from a hunt in Texas where I took an Axis deer and a Mouflon Ram.

I am headed to Newfoundland for moose the 1st week of October and then later in October I am headed back to South Africa for plains game!! When I hunted there in 2013 I was way up in the NE corner in the Limpopo province right along the Limpopo river. This time I will be in the SE corner of the country flying in to Port Elizabeth, can't wait!

Then back to Texas in December for a management whitetail hunt, hogs and coyotes!


----------



## MallardMaster

SuperHunter18 said:


> A lot has transpired for me since I last checked in on this thread! I just recently got back from a hunt in Texas where I took an Axis deer and a Mouflon Ram.
> 
> I am headed to Newfoundland for moose the 1st week of October and then later in October I am headed back to South Africa for plains game!! When I hunted there in 2013 I was way up in the NE corner in the Limpopo province right along the Zimbabwe river. This tiem I will be in the SE corner of the country flying in to Port Elizabeth, can't wait!
> 
> Then back to Texas in December for a management whitetail hunt, hogs and coyotes!


Ohhhh Baby!!! It is going to be Africa Hot for you at the end of October. I am really jealous of your trip though. I am still waiting to get back there again for my 2nd trip.
I am also jealous of your trip to Newfoundland. It was a year ago when I started getting jazzed up about my trip. Its going to be fun so enjoy the next couple of months!
Where in TX did you get your Axis and Mouflon Ram at? I have been looking into various places to do a hunt like that.


----------



## SuperHunter18

MallardMaster said:


> Ohhhh Baby!!! It is going to be Africa Hot for you at the end of October. I am really jealous of your trip though. I am still waiting to get back there again for my 2nd trip.
> I am also jealous of your trip to Newfoundland. It was a year ago when I started getting jazzed up about my trip. Its going to be fun so enjoy the next couple of months!
> Where in TX did you get your Axis and Mouflon Ram at? I have been looking into various places to do a hunt like that.


I hunted just outside of Rocksprings, about 2.5 hours from the San Antonio airport. It was a fun hunt and reminded me a lot of hunting in Africa both in style and how damn hot it was! Gonna be a busy fall for sure but I have to get while the gettin is good! 

I am excited to go back to Africa because my first trip was amazing but after a while I started to think about some of the animals I didn't get and now I get a 2nd chance. Zebra is number 1 on my list but I would love a Springbuck, Blesbuck and Warthog. Still haven't decided on whether or not I want to go after Black Wildebeest. Gonna be a long 2 months of anticipation!


----------



## 83mulligan

marcus619 said:


> Headed to Montana on a archery elk hunt. It’s my first out of state hunt and can’t wait..5 weeks to go..


Marcus, where are you heading to in montana? I'm heading for the white sulfer springs area.


----------



## bigbucks160

83mulligan said:


> Marcus, where are you heading to in montana? I'm heading for the white sulfer springs area.


When are you going to be there? I am heading out to the same area September 14/15-21st. It is my 1st elk hunt and I can not wait. I also have a deer tag and I just picked up an antelope tag.


----------



## dhosera

LSoutdoors5.......I was in CO last week scouting for my high country early season archery velvet mulie hunt. Saw some good ones and some little ones, but not many. What are your season dates and are you going after them in Velvet?


----------



## kingfisher 11

So far Missouri for the first time, archery the last week of Oct. Taking a year off from Saskatchewan. Going to focus on Michigan this year.


----------



## 83mulligan

bigbucks160 said:


> When are you going to be there? I am heading out to the same area September 14/15-21st. It is my 1st elk hunt and I can not wait. I also have a deer tag and I just picked up an antelope tag.


My group is going the 10th thru 18th.


----------



## 83mulligan

bigbucks160 said:


> When are you going to be there? I am heading out to the same area September 14/15-21st. It is my 1st elk hunt and I can not wait. I also have a deer tag and I just picked up an antelope tag.


I went a couple years ago with some guys from this site. I'm hoping this years group doesn't have the same level of gas problems they all had!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

83mulligan said:


> I went a couple years ago with some guys from this site. I'm hoping this years group doesn't have the same level of gas problems they all had!


Was that the trip where somebody filled up the diesel truck w/ gas?


----------



## 83mulligan

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Was that the trip where somebody filled up the diesel truck w/ gas?


no, this was more of an "internal combustion" problem, lol


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

83mulligan said:


> no, this was more of an "internal combustion" problem, lol


LMAO!!! Ohhhh....now I get it. Glad I wasn't on that trip. LOL.


----------



## Forest Meister

83mulligan said:


> I went a couple years ago with some guys from this site. I'm hoping this years group doesn't have the same level of gas problems they all had!





GrizzlyHunter said:


> LMAO!!! Ohhhh....now I get it. Glad I wasn't on that trip. LOL.


What's that old saying, something about fighting fire with fire. FM


----------



## The Doob

83mulligan said:


> Marcus, where are you heading to in montana? I'm heading for the white sulfer springs area.


I was in White Sulphur Springs in 2017, shot a nice Mule deer buck about 6 miles south of town.
Also just south of town, maybe about a mile, is a BMA that we chased elk in every day. The elk filtered down out of the coulees in the evening and stayed in this one square mile, irrigated field feeding and fighting all night. We would get there in the dark and listen to the bugling/horns cracking and try to figure out where they were going to exit the field - we were never successful. On clear days, they would be nearly all out of the field by legal shooting time, But if it was overcast, they would stay for up to an hour longer.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Captnchewy

Wyoming speed goats/October, Jersey Whitetail deer/Nov, Alaska King eider/January


----------



## marcus619

83mulligan said:


> Marcus, where are you heading to in montana? I'm heading for the white sulfer springs area.


I will be south of Big Sky Sept 7-13.


----------



## QDMAMAN

83mulligan said:


> no, this was more of an "internal combustion" problem, lol


Don't pretend like you didn't like it!


----------



## QDMAMAN

GrizzlyHunter said:


> BB,
> 
> Sorry to hear that? That's a bummer. Best wishes on a quick back recovery.


He's in the bush as we speak!


----------



## Lumberman

Colorado Elk September 1st trough the 8th. Earliest I’ve hunted so we will see.

Leaving next Thursday to scout Friday.


----------



## Former grunt

Welp tried to get a elk tag for the zone I wanted in Idaho when they went on sale, tags sold out within minutes, just tried to buy my non resident general deer tag but they are sold out, big mess up on my part waiting this long.


----------



## Lumberman

All set leaving shorty. Looks like it’s going to be good and hot. Thank god for merino speedo’s!! Keeps the hunters away as well.


----------



## steelyspeed

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 427677
> All set leaving shorty. Looks like it’s going to be good and hot. Thank god for merino speedo’s!! Keeps the hunters away as well.


Good luck! Hope you find a secret water hole? 

I also use a KUIU ultra pack, the apex shoulder straps are a nice upgrade. It also happens to be in their outlet.

https://www.kuiu.com/outlet/outlet-...html?dwvar_OT-62012_color=Phantom&cgid=outlet


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## marcus619

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 427677
> All set leaving shorty. Looks like it’s going to be good and hot. Thank god for merino speedo’s!! Keeps the hunters away as well.


Good luck, we leave Next Wed for Montana. May the hunting gods look down favorable on you during your hunt. Be safe and looking forward to the pics that follow!


----------



## Lumberman

Put one down! Have to get him ice. Story when I get back.


----------



## WMU05

Hell yes! Congratulations!


Lumberman said:


> View attachment 429205
> View attachment 429201
> Put one down! Have to get him ice. Story when I get back.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 429205
> View attachment 429201
> Put one down! Have to get him ice. Story when I get back.


Atta boy! You will be eating WELL this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MallardMaster

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 429205
> View attachment 429201
> Put one down! Have to get him ice. Story when I get back.


Heck yes!! Love seeing some meat on the ground!! Congratulations on a great trip out west!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Congrats! Successful elk hunts are the BEST!!!

Looking forward to your write up and more pics! Travel safe.


----------



## bigbucks160

Great job Lumberman!!
I cant wait to leave on the 14th for Montana, 12 days to chase them


----------



## marcus619

Congrat on a nice bull


----------



## WMU05

Finally pulled the trigger on a late addition. Heading to Grant County Wisconsin early next month. I've talked to the local CO, tags are in hand and lodging is booked. Going to give it a go on the public ground I scouted this past spring.


----------



## steelyspeed

WMU05 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a late addition. Heading to Grant County Wisconsin early next month. I've talked to the local CO, tags are in hand and lodging is booked. Going to give it a go on the public ground I scouted this past spring.


Atta boy!! What dates ? I am still kicking around the idea going back this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05

steelyspeed said:


> Atta boy!! What dates ? I am still kicking around the idea going back this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


11/1-3


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> I accumulated a couple extra weeks of PTO at Christmas time which may, or may not, make for an extra adventure this year.
> *On the books, and with a deposit paid, is a hunt in Sask with 3 close friends. * That's the only "sure thing" right now.
> Always the option to hunt whitetails in Ohio, and possibly KY this year, exist and will be explored when the time arrives.
> After our group elk hunt in 2017 in Idaho, Barnaby and I discussed another go at it in the future but 2019 was the soonest I could possibly consider it due to our 2018 Alaska trip. Now that I know I have the time secured, that trip will be dependent on my fun money account.
> My wife and I will also spend 12 days in Hawaii visiting our grand kids and their parents this coming July.


We leave on Thursday (10/17). I'm giddy with anticipation!
Moose is my primary target with mule deer secondary, planning on both.


----------



## Captain

Good Luck T


----------



## MallardMaster

MallardMaster said:


> - I am heading to Wyoming for my first elk hunt in the Washakie Wilderness in the Shoshone National Forest in October
> - I fully intend to go Elk hunting in Michigan with the hopes that 15 points gets me in the hunt this year!
> - There may also be Bird Camp in the UP should my travel schedule all line up
> 
> It is also banquet season and you never know what a little liquid lubrication will get me into!


I just got back from my trip to Wyoming and was lucky enough to catch up with one on my 2nd day of hunting. What an experience going out west on my first hunt. People are right when they tell you that your hunts will never be the same after hunting in the west. Really cool experience and looking forward to another trip in 3 years!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

MallardMaster said:


> I just got back from my trip to Wyoming and was lucky enough to catch up with one on my 2nd day of hunting. What an experience going out west on my first hunt. People are right when they tell you that your hunts will never be the same after hunting in the west. Really cool experience and looking forward to another trip in 3 years!
> View attachment 443555


Congrats! A little beginners luck never hurts. lol. 

We may now have to refer to you as “ElkMaster.”


----------



## WMU05

MallardMaster said:


> I just got back from my trip to Wyoming and was lucky enough to catch up with one on my 2nd day of hunting. What an experience going out west on my first hunt. People are right when they tell you that your hunts will never be the same after hunting in the west. Really cool experience and looking forward to another trip in 3 years!
> View attachment 443555


Outstanding! That's a heck of a first bull! 

Can't wait to read all the details...


----------



## QDMAMAN

MallardMaster said:


> I just got back from my trip to Wyoming and was lucky enough to catch up with one on my 2nd day of hunting. What an experience going out west on my first hunt. People are right when they tell you that your hunts will never be the same after hunting in the west. Really cool experience and looking forward to another trip in 3 years!
> View attachment 443555



Stellar bull MM! Congrats!


----------



## steelyspeed

Finally able to nail down a Wisconsin public land hunt next week nov 4-7th. I had success on day 2 last year, hoping for similar results.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum

MallardMaster said:


> I just got back from my trip to Wyoming and was lucky enough to catch up with one on my 2nd day of hunting. What an experience going out west on my first hunt. People are right when they tell you that your hunts will never be the same after hunting in the west. Really cool experience and looking forward to another trip in 3 years!
> View attachment 443555


Nice. Let's hear the story!


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> We leave on Thursday (10/17). I'm giddy with anticipation!
> Moose is my primary target with mule deer secondary, planning on both.


Double BINGO!


----------

